
Show HN: Tag – Clickable product tags on any image for shops, blogs and social - usetag
https://usetag.io
======
usetag
Hey HN! I'm here to share my second ever SaaS product - Tag. Tag allows shops,
bloggers and influencers to create images with multiple product tags. Users
may add each image collection as a pop-up button on their website or share a
URL to them via social media.

Your first collection is completely free and then goes to a $19.99/pm tier for
unlimited and additional features such as an Instagram feed to show customers
related images to that product. This feature is great for clothing shops
wanting to show influencers wearing that look.

There is also integrated support for Google Analytics (UTM) to generate
necessary parameters for tracking individual affiliates -- again great for
businesses sharing collections with influencers.

Finally, Tag is aimed to be multi-use. I have put up a few examples of
bathrooms, music merch, aquariums, Amazon referral links and beauty on the
landing page.

Let me know your thoughts!

-Scott

